# Improving GPU temperature (GTX 680)



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a GTX 680 that idles between 33-37c. I'm aiming at 25c idle temp. I already adjusted GPU fan to raise up at certain temps. 

This is my Automatic fan control properties settings

Fan Speed (%) 

       Temperature         Fan Speed (%) 
1.         30                  40

2.         40                  55

3.         50                  65  

4.         70                  90   

What would be the best solution to decrease temp. I'm willing to add parts and mod my GPU. I was thinking about PCI fans or 
liquid cooling, but if I get liquid cooling, I would have to remove my CPU cooler so is that right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

If you remove the stock cooler then its warranty will get void.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If you remove the stock cooler then its warranty will get void.


I see. Good to know. Good reminder.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2013)

33-37 C is more than fine lol.. Dont be so paranoid


----------



## bhvm (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> I have a GTX 680 that idles between 33-37c. I'm aiming at 25c idle temp. I already adjusted GPU fan to raise up at certain temps.
> 
> This is my Automatic fan control properties settings
> 
> ...



those are pretty beautiful temps at base. 25.c?  that's not even my ambient temps!!  where do you live? 
most of my graphics cards idle near 50-60.c.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

What is your full config, your cabinet and current cabinet fan setup?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> I have a GTX 680 that idles between 33-37c. I'm aiming at 25c idle temp. I already adjusted GPU fan to raise up at certain temps.
> 
> This is my Automatic fan control properties settings
> 
> ...



that idle temps are really fine. You dont really need to worry about it. Just leave it as it is. what is your load temp?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

@everyone; 33 - 37 C at idle is good, but what's wrong in decreasing it further? OP should be promoted to try to further decrease the temperatures. This is the best way to learn about PC cooling and the way I learned it.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What is your full config, your cabinet and current cabinet fan setup?


My rig information posted in my profile biography:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/132889.html
Let me know if I miss anything.



harshilsharma63 said:


> @everyone; 33 - 37 C at idle is good, but what's wrong in decreasing it further? OP should be promoted to try to further decrease the temperatures. This is the best way to learn about PC cooling and the way I learned it.


OP stands for?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> My rig information posted in my profile biography:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/132889.html
> Let me know if I miss anything.



that is a beasty config. why did you change the FSB (to 108) while you can change the multiplier alone.? I think changing it will overclock every buses you have like gpu slot,ram slot etc.



> OP stands for?



Original poster. The one who created the thread


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that idle temps are really fine. You dont really need to worry about it. Just leave it as it is. what is your load temp?


Do you know any GPU extensive program to test? At the moment I tested Elder Scroll Skyrim and GTA IV. Skyrim maxed out for a few minutes and got 57-60c temp and GTA IV maxed out 68-70c temp (My overclock settings applied).



rijinpk1 said:


> that is a beasty config. why did you change the FSB (to 108) while you can change the multiplier alone.? I think changing it will overclock every buses you have like gpu slot,ram slot etc.
> Original poster. The one who created the thread


 To overclock the ram. I couldn't increase ram frequency simply by changing 1600mhz to 1800mhz. System was unsuccessful at boot changing ram that way. Thus I had to increase bus speed to overclock ram little by little. Which allowed make to actually overclock the ram. Please elaborate on your way of changing the multiplier. Maybe am not optimized as I think I am.



Nerevarine said:


> 33-37 C is more than fine lol.. Dont be so paranoid


 LOL well I didn't actually buy this GPU. It's used mint condition. You understand.



rijinpk1 said:


> Original poster. The one who created the thread


Oh yes, the lower the better. No harm in lowering GPU temperature right? Searching for GPU air cooling. Waterblock technology looks interesting, but heard it's only for the 690.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Do you know any GPU extensive program to test? At the moment I tested Elder Scroll Skyrim and GTA IV. Skyrim maxed out for a few minutes and got 57-60c temp and GTA IV maxed out 68-70c temp (My overclock settings applied).



you dont need to use any stress test. just playing games and noting temps  would do since your gpu is intended for gaming and not for any stress test.  



> To overclock the ram. I couldn't increase ram frequency simply by changing 1600mhz to 1800mhz. System was unsuccessful at boot changing ram that way. Thus I had to increase bus speed to overclock ram little by little. Which allowed make to actually overclock the ram. Please elaborate on your way of changing the multiplier. Maybe am not optimized as I think I am.



corsair vengeance is still not a good overclocker. cpu multiplier changing wont increase ram frequency.




> Oh yes, the lower the better. No harm in lowering GPU temperature right? Searching for GPU air cooling. Waterblock technology looks interesting, but heard it's only for the 690.



no problem. but if you are doing on your own, you are likely to void warranty.
 To reduce the temp, you can reapply the TIM with a good quality ones like artic silver 5 or so


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you dont need to use any stress test. just playing games and noting temps  would do since your gpu is intended for gaming and not for any stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How regularly do you change thermal paste for both CPU and GPU? And how would you overclock ram?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> How regularly do you change thermal paste for both CPU and GPU? And how would you overclock ram?



if possibly little to no dust in your cabinet, you can change the TIM yearly or so. try to get a quality one
I never changed the TIM of my current system in sig (both gpu and cpu). also i never overclocked my rams. Vengeance rams usually can not be used for high overclocks and those little overclock wont do any miracles rather increases the ram temp.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if possibly little to no dust in your cabinet, you can change the TIM yearly or so. try to get a quality one
> I never changed the TIM of my current system in sig (both gpu and cpu). also i never overclocked my rams. Vengeance rams usually can not be used for high overclocks and those little overclock wont do any miracles rather increases the ram temp.


hehehe truth be told. Thank you for your patience with me rijinpk1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> hehehe truth be told. Thank you for your patience with me rijinpk1.



you are welcome


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2013)

Solo said:


> I have a GTX 680 that idles between 33-37c. I'm aiming at 25c idle temp.


Shift to Antarctica.

You can go even lower than that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Shift to Antarctica.
> 
> You can go even lower than that.



+1 to this.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Shift to Antarctica.
> 
> You can go even lower than that.



he he


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 28, 2013)

Try Arctic Accelero Hybrid Cooler for your GTX 680, It'll bring down temps to 29-30C idle and max 60 at full load.. 

I had Accelero Xtreme II Plus for my GTX 560 Ti and it brought down temps from 82C ( Twin frozer cooler of MSI ) to 60-63C which is awesome.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2013)

Idle temperature will be always equal or greater to the ambient temperature of your cabinet. The ambient temperature of your cabinet will be always be around the temperature of your room. Mostly greater.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Shift to Antarctica.
> 
> You can go even lower than that.


----------

